

Drake's Uncharted Movie Trilogy, cutscenes + gameplay = 3 full length movies  - vvnraman
http://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/sm2nf/i_edited_all_3_uncharted_games_into_movies/

======
wingerlang
I just finished watching the last one. Pretty good I would recommend watching
it. I had it as background-noise / split-screen on my laptop.

